# Look Ma, no dividing head.



## John S (Jul 14, 2008)

So I picked this lump of brass up today and thought "I wonder what's hiding inside this ?"

Threw an old Myford chuck on the bed of the trusty old KX1.1 and lobbed the brass in roughly on centre.

Bit of stabbing with a 6mm cutter got it to look like this.







Swapped to a 2mm ball nosed cutter and ran the intermediate file and sure enough this was hiding inside.







Ran the finishing file which does a cut at 90 degrees to the first and got this.






Still got a few tool marks but most will polish out with a bit of wet and dry.

Could have made it better with a less value step over of the finish tool but didn't want to waste a lot of time if it wasn't going to work.

Crap video of it doing one of the final cleanup passes here.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV8Dq6mslnE[/ame]


So Cut3D can do more than just fancy bits.

John S.]


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi John,  I'm intrigued.... What are you planning to do with the bit you found in there?  

Mmmm so CNC does have it's advantages at times!? (manual 'I made this' machinist(ish) talking ;D )





Ralph.


----------



## John S (Jul 14, 2008)

Not doing nuffing wiv it.
Thought about hammering it over and then machining the other end an seeing wot's in that end.


Seriously just playing with the Cut3D program to get a feel for what's possible on a program thats nearly automatic in that it decides how to cut etc.

.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh..... I was thinking along the lines of a form of impeller!? Maybe you could make a close tolerance housing for it? 
Maybe a twist on the turbine idea or a pump of some sort? You might as well find an application for it now that you have designed/made the item.... Or before you turn it over make a use for it and then finish it off for that use? 
If not you could send the 'now useless' item to me, and I'll figure something out!! :big: ( I hate seeing something usefull looking go to waste! : ) 

There has got to be some use? 

Just what could be made of it? 


Looks pretty cool any how ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 14, 2008)

Imagination has fueled the fire of invention.

I still remember the cranky old salt who was FORCED into training me to become
a machinist.
He was still struggling to get over a hangover from drinking far too much the night 
before. He threw a print at at me and pointed to a slug of steel.
He said: "That perfect part is inside that slug of steel. All you have to do is dig it
out without touching it!"

From that day on machining for me, has been scraping the overburden off that perfect
part. You'll never know what's in there until you go and look for it!

Great Post John!

Rick


----------



## John S (Jul 15, 2008)

Ralph,
It will be going on the display board that goes to the shows with the machines.
Funny that you mention an impellor as that was also mentioned yesterday by someone.

No reason why one can't be done but just need a drawing of an example to work with. I may contact the turbine builders to see if they can help. Anyone have any links to people associated with turbines ?

John S.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a long rod and line you've got John, and the bait is awefully tempting, you wicked bu88er :big: The other bait at Harrowgate looked tempting too.

 Regards Ian


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 15, 2008)

Would that be this board? 




I took a photo of it because of Marv's posting of the LLanfair'PG ..... place name a while back ;D 
I do like the sign writing capabilities of your machines... Just toooooooooo expensive for a guy like me  

On the impeller subject I found a few images on goggle in the images search.... 

A simple one





A bit more complex one





And a cutaway so that you can see the inlet/outlet etc





There are loads of pics that lead to web pages from the searches of impeller, turbo and turbine.... I just took a few for illustrative purposes ;D




Ralph.


----------

